# Football team in Valencia



## mrthefaz (May 17, 2010)

Hi, My football team is coming to Valencia on tour for the weekend of 18-20 June and we are looking for an amateur team to play an 11 aside match against. Is anyone interested, or can anyone put me in touch with someone who would be?

Thanks
Faz


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Footie in Valencia*



mrthefaz said:


> Hi, My football team is coming to Valencia on tour for the weekend of 18-20 June and we are looking for an amateur team to play an 11 aside match against. Is anyone interested, or can anyone put me in touch with someone who would be?
> 
> Thanks
> Faz


A few weeks back Graham Hunt [sometimes of this parish] told me he had been playing footie - and his elder daughter was the ref! The Hunts are based in a suburb of Valencia and if his daughter is a ref, they must be well clued up on local club footie.

Graham's contacts: You can email on grahunt AT gmail.com and you will have an answer very quickly. Phone: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

Chris is right. We are always looking for a game. We can get a team together from the various international schools for an 11 a side. However what sort of level do you play at?


----------



## mrthefaz (May 17, 2010)

grahunt said:


> Chris is right. We are always looking for a game. We can get a team together from the various international schools for an 11 a side. However what sort of level do you play at?


Hi. Thanks for your replies. We are a fairly ok team in terms of standard, but we're primarily coming out to Valencia for a weekend away. Football is very muh secondRy, but we always like to play a local team. Our average age is about 28-30 I'd guess. Does this help at all?


----------



## emcc16 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Another footie game in May*



grahunt said:


> Chris is right. We are always looking for a game. We can get a team together from the various international schools for an 11 a side. However what sort of level do you play at?


Graham / Baz
apologies for jumping into this thread ... 
we're a touring graduates football team from Belfast who are also visiting Valencia in May 2011 (12th to 16th) and looking for a game. We're a playing club with 4 teams and normally there is a diverse set of tourers, ages between 20's and 60's. We'd love to set up a game with yourselves. Football is always a focus for our tours and if there's a few beers and a bit of craic after then all the better. If this suits you then I'd appreciate if you can give me a shout back.

cheers Eamonn


----------



## perdiu83 (Apr 24, 2010)

emcc16 said:


> Graham / Baz
> apologies for jumping into this thread ...
> we're a touring graduates football team from Belfast who are also visiting Valencia in May 2011 (12th to 16th) and looking for a game. We're a playing club with 4 teams and normally there is a diverse set of tourers, ages between 20's and 60's. We'd love to set up a game with yourselves. Football is always a focus for our tours and if there's a few beers and a bit of craic after then all the better. If this suits you then I'd appreciate if you can give me a shout back.
> 
> cheers Eamonn


Hi Eamonn

We are a group of guys based in Javea about an hour south of Valencia. We play in a veterans league ( a veteran is over 30 in Spain), and over the last few years we have hosted a number of teams from England, Holland and Wales ( the last group came over in October and they have been coming for the last 4 years).

It may be possible that we can sort something out for the dates you have in mind.

Get it touch if you want to explore this further

Adios

Perdiu


----------



## emcc16 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Football game in May*



grahunt said:


> I have spent the last five days in beautiful Sevilla.
> Would love a game. Get in touch by mail with me on grahunt @ gmail dot com to sort it.
> 
> Regards
> Graham


Graham
I sent a couple of emails to your gmail dot com account but got no response. Perhaps I've got the address incorrect. If you pick this up perhaps you could email me at eamonn dot mccourt @ bt dot com and we can organise the game. BTW our flights are now booked so I can guarantee we'll be there.


----------

